# wow now they got a test nasal spray?



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2014)

http://www.goodrx.com/blog/testoste...m_term=My Prescriptions Blog&utm_medium=email

           There is a new option for treating testosterone deficiency in adult men. I know, there are already gels, patches, injections and adhesive patches you stick on your gums (*Striant*) but apparently we need one more and . . . wait for it . . . it’s a nasal gel. *Natesto* is the first nasal testosterone gel approved in the United States for the treatment of male hypogonadism and testosterone deficiency. Natesto is a metered-dose pump applicator that places the gel into the nostrils.
*Advantages?* Because this gel is applied inside of the nostril, there is little chance of transferring testosterone  to women or children who come into close physical contact with the  person using the intranasal gel. That can occur with the gels and  patches used on the skin.
*Disadvantages?* Some men won’t like that it needs to  be used three times daily. People with allergies or underlying nasal or  sinus problems also may not like Natesto as a runny nose, sore throat and and sinusitis are among the most common side effects.
*What’s the dosage?* One pump delivers 5.5 mg of testosterone so the recommended dose is 11 mg (two pumps, one in each nostril), three times a day.
*Should you try Natesto now?*  Most physicians think until further data are available, that using the  older tried and true methods are still the way to go. A worrisome point  is that data in mice show brain levels of testosterone that are twice as high with the nasal gel as with intravenous testosterone. We don’t know if this occurs in men treated with the nasal gel, but maybe stick to the available testosterone gels, patch, or injections.
 Dr O.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 14, 2014)

My new preworkout.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> My new preworkout.



Except in rats it went straight to their brain haha so u will def look awesome with that flexed skull


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 14, 2014)

Can I  spray it into my anal cavity?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Can I  spray it into my anal cavity?



Yes but u can prolly get the same results using seamen....


----------

